
A Better Javascript Date Picker/Calendar - switz
https://github.com/ChiperSoft/Kalendae
======
duncans
As unfashionable as it may seem, ASP.NET's ill-fated AJAX Toolkit library
(before MS realised that jQuery was the way forward) still has the best date
picker control:
[http://www.asp.net/ajaxLibrary/AjaxControlToolkitSampleSite/...](http://www.asp.net/ajaxLibrary/AjaxControlToolkitSampleSite/Calendar/Calendar.aspx)

The key thing is the ability to click the month/year headings to zoom out.

~~~
mattmanser
Not very discoverable though, I wonder how many people ever found that one
out.

~~~
halo
More than you might think given that it's a clone of the Windows date picker.

------
troels
Very nice. I've been using this one for a project recently:
<http://www.eyecon.ro/datepicker/> and I noticed the other day that the author
has begun work on an updated version: [http://www.eyecon.ro/colorpicker-and-
datepicker-for-twitter-...](http://www.eyecon.ro/colorpicker-and-datepicker-
for-twitter-bootstrap.htm)

~~~
omgtehlion
updated version really looks (and works) nice, thank you!

------
dspillett
Opening in response to focus and not accepting focus itself means that it
can't be controlled by keyboard (or other not pointer related control device)
which could be an issue for disability access.

Admittedly a user forced to use a keyboard could just type in the date so
nothing is broken for them other than "interface icing" so it isn't a massive
issue, and other than that this looks very nice.

(FYI, I've used [http://www.frequency-decoder.com/2011/10/11/unobtrusive-
acce...](http://www.frequency-decoder.com/2011/10/11/unobtrusive-accessible-
datepicker-widgit-v6) and its predecessor in a couple of projects which is
also very nice and is fully non-mouse controllable)

------
porker
It would be good if he explained somewhere why (from a user perspective) this
sucks less than the alternatives.

It seems very little different from what Dynarch's calendar offered in 2007
(the new version is still self-contained): www.dynarch.com/projects/calendar

------
rauar
No dependencies but uses moment.js ?

What about I18N for months, days and date format parsing ?

~~~
Torn
Yeah i18n and locale support is a must if this wants widespread adoption

------
MrNibbles
While it looks nice, it is completely inaccessible for non-mouse/non-visual
users.

I recommend that the developer takes influence from the AEGIS/AOL/TPG
accessibility demos - <http://hanshillen.github.com/jqtest/#goto_datepicker>

------
DCoder
Looks nice. Any plans to integrate a time picker?

~~~
ChiperSoft
Author here. I do have a time picker in the works but I was planning to have
it be a separate project. I suppose it could be a good idea to bundle it with
this to avoid duplicating moment.js.

~~~
DCoder
Currently I'm using a heavily hacked third party time picker that was patched
onto jquery ui datepicker, and half of the advanced datepicker functions don't
work or work badly. It took me a day of research and at least two days of
hacking to make this work well: <http://imgur.com/87e9g.png> , I'd love to see
a replacement that _just works_ without any hacking needed :)

------
camerondaigle
This picker seems nice. I'm bookmarking it for any case where a complex
datepicker is necessary.

For people looking for keyboard / accessibility support, I personally don't
think a datepicker should be attempting to handle those concerns; it's more of
a UI polish layer than a primary input method.

On that note, if you're looking for something significantly more lightweight
(~8k minified) and easily skinnable, you could check out my own
jQuery.minical:

<http://jquery-minical.heroku.com/>

~~~
camerondaigle
(To clarify my own statements: I'm not saying there's never a time to use a
highly accessible datepicker, just that a very common use case for a
datepicker is just to provide a visual way to quickly input a single date into
a form control.)

------
ck2
Great that it doesn't have dependencies and no query needed.

But I'd like to see that stylesheet eliminated and loaded only on demand
if/when the widget is actually used.

~~~
firefoxman1
oh that's a good idea for load time. You could always use an async loader like
$script.js <https://github.com/ded/script.js/>

------
xpose2000
Well done! I would definitely use this on a small project where I only needed
a calendar and not the entire jQuery UI library.

------
Mitt
I saw the screenshots and demos and immediately disliked it. The default
should be that the week starts at Monday. The default String representation
should not be `m/dd/yyyy` but instead `dd.mm.yyyy`. There could be additional
examples that show the date formats that are used in the usa, but not the
first and default ones.

~~~
wavephorm
Ideally you use a localization framework which manages date formated and your
back end just deals with date objects.

------
benjoffe
It would be better if clicking in the gaps between day boxes would choose the
nearest day box, so that the mouse would not flash between arrow and hand
while sliding across it (this is a pretty common UX practice, I think it has a
specific name).

------
micaeked
only thing i notice missing is the ability to select the month/year from
dropdowns... like this: <http://jqueryui.com/demos/datepicker/#dropdown-month-
year>

~~~
ktsmith
I agree, if for example you were using this to make date selections far in the
past or future there's a LOT of clicking. Unless there's some way to skip
years in larger amounts that I just couldn't find in which case there's a
discoverability problem.

------
ricardobeat
Really nice. Shouldn't be too hard to also support IE7 as it is, will fork!

Two suggestions: an ok button (don't force users to click out just to close
it), open on the upper side when at the end of the page.

~~~
sic1
I'd be very interested in ie7 support as well. As our contracts still all
support ie7 (is there like an eta on ie7s death?).

But hey, if you fork it, post the repo here! Ill help test it :)

------
10dpd
Ok now use it without a mouse/trackpad...

------
drivebyacct2
Click and drag (Google Calendar does it) would be cool. The click-twice-to-
select-range isn't necessarily automatically intuitive.

~~~
firefoxman1
it is nice for a phone/tablet though.

------
gautaml
Definitely like some of the features in this picker.

If anyone's ever looking for a lightweight simple date picker (~4k) you can
always check out mine:

<https://github.com/glad/glDatePicker>

:)

~~~
omgtehlion
please remove this annoying animation, and strange effect with mouse cursor on
inactive days (for a moment I thought that chrome has crashed)

~~~
gautaml
You can actually remove the calls to slideUp(200) and slideDown(200) and
replace them with hide() and show() respectively.

As well you can set the -hover class to not alter the looks if you don't want
the hover effect.

------
unicron
It's good but it's hard to skip large spans i.e. years.

